# Hate medications



## Chrismom (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all!! I am new to this board and I am writing for the second time today. My first post is in the story section if you would like to take a look.  

Anyway, my son is 16 and will now be taking 6mp along with pentasa.  I have a real problem with him taking meds, its just the way I am I don't even take tylenol unless I have tried everything first.  

So....what could I expect from this new medication?


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi chrismom,

I feel your pain, I am also on 6-mp and pentasa.  I hate meds and the medical establishment.  

I don't know if I am really have side effects from either.  It is very hard to tell when you are on a bunch of meds unfortunately.  I think most of my side effects have been from the prednisone.  

I know you hate meds, trust me I do too, my best suggestion would be to let your son take these meds get the cd into remission by doing that and eating a very healthy diet.  Have him eat lots of anti-inflammatory foods, avoid dairy & meat products, and see what works best food wise to help and what to avoid.  best of luck, keep us updated.


----------



## amor151 (Aug 26, 2008)

hi chrismom
im only 15 so can relate to your sons position quite well although ive never been on 6-mp ive been on pentasa for well over a year, am currently on azathiorpine and have been on and off prednisolone since september last year. you might not like medication, lets face it who does, but in the long run they will do your son a world of good. ive not read your post in the story section but am guessing your son isnt feeling to great at the minute and these meds really should help.

as i said before i cant really say anything about 6-mp but know a fair bit about pentasa. from what ive been told pentasa is a very mild drug that many people take for years and years to help supress inflammation. i have never spoken to anyone who has had a problem with pentasa and doctors very rarely have to deal with side affects of the drug. pentasa isnt really a powerful drug, it is only really used by itself to treat mild crohns and your son may be expected to take it for years to come even when he finds his way into remission just to help keep the crohn's at bay.

best of luck for you and your son


----------



## Isla (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok Pentasa as well as Asacol are topical anti-inflammatories. Weird to think about huh? But what happens is the the pills or granules start to dissolve in the terminal ileum (where the small bowel meets the colon) or just after, into the large intestines there by depositing the anti-inflammatory medicine. Think of it as topical cream for your insides  The common side effects are nausea, cramping, bloating - all common side effects of any pill you take orally. The only thing to look out for is if the pills / granules come out undissolved (basically they have such severe diarrhea that anything they put into their mouths travels too fast through their digestive tract.)

These medications are used to help keep you in remission and for some, prevent flares or reduces the duration/frequency/severity of a flare. These medications are considered "first line" drugs, meaning they start off with these first. Some people it works for some it doesn't. I am on Asacol 2.4 grams a day and I am doing better than I was before. I am by no means 100%, but with as much as it does it allows me to live a mostly normal life - I consider myself lucky. 

Hope this has helped!


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Aug 26, 2008)

I used to hate taking medication as well, and wouldn't even use Tylenol for a rare headache.  I've come to find that I would rather take 50 pills a day if it keeps my Crohn's in remission.  Once you get the "I hate pills" out of your head, you find they are just there to help you.


----------



## BWS1982 (Aug 26, 2008)

hippie4lyfe said:
			
		

> Hi chrismom,
> 
> I feel your pain, I am also on 6-mp and pentasa.  I hate meds and the medical establishment.
> 
> ...


A sweeping statement about hating the medical establishment is a bit overdone, don't you think? Have you met every registered physician and medical staff member? I hate facets of this establishment but wouldn't make a blanket statement which makes no sense.

Also, the anti-meat is your personal preference as a vegan, and as far as science shows, an aversion to all meat for improvement in our disease is unfounded. Though a great excess of protein may be hard for many digestive systems, but I'm guessing that's case by case.

Just trying to add perspective.

Whoops, forgot to chime on my Asacol experience...which is nearly the same as Pentasa...you will often see the "shells" or casings from the pills, that is the enteric type coating that is used to shield the medication from the acidity of the tract and system, so it releases at the point in the system it is intended to. You have to be careful to make note if you are seeing "shells" or completely undigested pills in the toilet. I saw some of both, and unless you're seeing most of the pills go through unused, seeing a small portion unused or some "casings" is normal, I've asked several times. I've been off the Asacol for 8 months now, but was on it for 15 months, up to 12 a day (4.8 grams).


----------



## Jeff D. (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm 19 and have gone through the ringer so to speak.  I was on 6mp for 5 years until I got an abscess and was put on Remicade.  If it works it's great if it doesn't then another med will have to be tried.  Don't think so badly about medicine.  I'm not too much a fan of meds but they have kept me alive and relatively pain free so I'm not in a position to complain.  Good luck and if your son ever needs someone his age to talk to about dealing with Crohn's and being in school you can always ask me.

Best of luck


----------



## teeny5 (Aug 26, 2008)

I too asked my GI about seeing Asacol shells or pills in the toilet...he said it will happen sometimes and is normal.  

I didn't feel like my Asacol was working but my GI does.  Overall I am better, but I still have many bad days.  My inflammation seems to have gone down a little though and my diarrhea is a little better so I guess that is improvement.  He just said don't worry it is working.  I don't like taking a lot of meds either, but since having IBD I will gladly take pills to feel better.  I take Tylenol when I have cramping and 6 Asacol pills.  I also have an anti inflammatory enema he just gave me to start.  He said to take GAS X if I get gas and Pepcid if I get acidy.

I hated going to the doctor before all this too, but now if I am feeling bad I can't wait to go see him to see if I can get something else to help me or see how my results to test are.  He does blood tests every time I go to monitor inflammation and such.  I realize now they are just trying to help even if they don't always have all the answers.  The body can be strange and it is hard because everyone with this disease is so different.


----------



## Jeff D. (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah Pen Tylenol with codeine is the only thing that helps my pain that has the word Tylenol in it.


----------



## teeny5 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Pen.  I don't mean to rant a lot on the forums but I just get so frustrated with the disease.  I just want to feel better for a longer period of time.  When I have been have a few bad days in a  row that is when I get to complaining a lot...just get tired of feeling bad.  Really takes its toll on me after a few days.

I guess being newly diagnosed I just had hoped for a quick fix...like ok I will take the pills and watch what I eat and then I will feel better.  Well it has been months and though I am little better I do not feel that great still.  Still coming to terms with it all I suppose.


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Aug 27, 2008)

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> A sweeping statement about hating the medical establishment is a bit overdone, don't you think? Have you met every registered physician and medical staff member? I hate facets of this establishment but wouldn't make a blanket statement which makes no sense.
> 
> Also, the anti-meat is your personal preference as a vegan, and as far as science shows, an aversion to all meat for improvement in our disease is unfounded. Though a great excess of protein may be hard for many digestive systems, but I'm guessing that's case by case.


The more and more I see docs the more I am disliking the establishment.  I am sure there are well meaning doctors out there, but the establishment as a whole is so corrupt.  Think about it this way, doctors don't want to find a cure for crohn's, or any disease, they want to find ways to help alleviate pain.  If diseases could be cured simply, doctors would be out of business.  Now, I am not implying there is a secret cure somewhere and they are not disclosing it, I am just saying that doctors are happy to prescribe tons of meds whether we need them or not, (they get kickbacks and promotions from the company), they are happy to refer you to someone because again it's in their best interest.  

My brother went to the doctor for the common cold, the first question he was asked before the doctor knew anything about his condition, or what he might be allergic too, etc.  "Do you need viagra?" my brother said um no, the doc said "are you sure?" my brother said im fine, i just have a strep throat.  "ok, well if you ever need any just let me know" at the end of the visit the doctor asks my brother if he "needs any "vikadin" this is one example but a clear example in my mind of the corruption that exists.

As for the vegan thing, I truly believe that is the healthiest diet, so naturally if I am going to give someone a recommendation it would be along those lines.  But ultimately there are many opinions here and everyone will make their own choices.


----------



## Isla (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats like saying I got food poisoning from a diner, then saying guess all chefs are out to get everyone sick. That seems like an overreaction. And you are totally wrong about the "kickbacks" in fact new laws were passed not too long ago that drug companies are not even allowed to give out pens and stuff with their logo / drug name on them anymore.  Doctors can't even get some lousy pens or mugs for drug companies taking up their time. In fact most of your statement seems like personal issues rather than solid facts about the medical profession.

There are good places to eat and bad places to eat. And the analogy is 10-fold because it's not like practicing medicine is a drive through no brainer - it is an art form AND it is a relationship, much like a friendship or business partnership. You must trust your doctor and your doctor must trust you....

would you go into a risky business venture with just a random person on the street? Then why are you trusting your health in hands you are unsure of or are not trustworthy of.


----------



## mommy1st (Aug 27, 2008)

hippie4lyfe said:
			
		

> My brother went to the doctor for the common cold, the first question he was asked before the doctor knew anything about his condition, or what he might be allergic too, etc.  "Do you need viagra?" my brother said um no, the doc said "are you sure?" my brother said im fine, i just have a strep throat.  "ok, well if you ever need any just let me know" at the end of the visit the doctor asks my brother if he "needs any "vikadin" this is one example but a clear example in my mind of the corruption that exists.
> .


Wow where do you live?  I have never met a doctor like that and neither has anyone I know.  I actually work for a doctor who is into alternative medicine he is big into nutrition and vitamins.  He tends to go out of his way to get people off of medications when possible.  I guess it would be hard to trust doctors after these experiences but remember the right doctor is out there you just have to find one.  Good Luck


----------



## D Bergy (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't really have an aversion to medications, but I think of them as a last resort solution to a problem.

I do think the emphasis is on prescribing a drug rather than using safer methods when possible.  There are also situations where a drug is the best solution.

My hay fever is terrible this time of the year and Claratin is the only product that really helps, so I use it when I need it.  I would prefer a natural way of accomplishing the same result, but I have never come across one.

We work with doctors all the time. and most do the best they can to help people but they are limited to the constraints of there profession.  The ones that try to use alternative methods or anything out side the normal scope of established medicine are eventually going to come under the scrutiny of the FDA or the AMA.  This effectively limits the options you are going to get at most health care facilities.

There are also many unproven and fraudulent alternative and natural treatments, so that area is not without risks either.

There are a lot of out side forces that determine what kind of treatment you get for any given condition.  Some times the treatment will be the best available and sometimes it will not be.  Medicine is very political and there are always some  poor practitioners and also some doctors that exploit your care in favor of their best interest.  The same is true of any profession.  Health care has more outside pressures on it because lots of money is at stake.

I investigate all methods for any given health issue.  In the case of Crohn's, I went with the drug Low Dose Naltrexone because it is supposed to help correct an underlying immune response problem.  It is very safe compared to the other pharmaceutical options, and I do not know of a better long term solution to the disease.  I also used experimental methods, and many failed but one worked.  

I guess in the end, it is up to every one of us to decide what we are willing to use for our condition.  This requires that we take personal responsibility for the results and requires a great deal of research.  The other option is to hope our doctor knows best.

Dan


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe that law hasn't passed in this state because we have tons of posters, tissue boxes, and pens with medication names on them.  The offices are plastered with promotions.  

Mommy1st I think naturopathic docs are great, I don't consider them part of the medical establishment.  Those in alternative medicine are trying to do right by you (although there are plenty of cons out there looking to make a buck too).


----------



## teeny5 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think my GI is trying to get me to take meds.  I have been feeling horrible and went in yesterday expecting him to put me on prednisone or something (I had only been on Asacol).  But, he didn't he just gave me a masalamine (sp) enema to try with the Asacol to see if it helps.  This is fine by me cuz I don't want the steroids unless it is necessary.

He also recommends over the counter solutions if he feels it would help...I would think if he was trying to get me on prescription meds he would just prescribe me the gas relievers or acid reducers instead of telling me to try those I can get at the grocery store.


----------



## Chrismom (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't think my question was going to cause a little controversy, but I guess it has...  As far a GI doctors and meds maybe-- yes they do push, BUT at this time what else is there for them to do??  

I really just wanted to know what side effects they had when they started to take 6mp and what I should look for.


----------



## BWS1982 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I don't think there's a way to decidedly prove a motive one way or the other for every professional out there, but I can bring up the fact that I've seen a Crohnillion (comes after a google) peddlers including George, HelpCrohns, and a bunch of other frauds come here and tout the end all be all to a solution, hoping to make a buck off the desperation. Are they any more noble? I cannot discount the possibilities that some natural solutions exist, afterall, that's how medicine started many millenia ago, but I agree with what D Bergy said on it.

I've heard the "There's no money in the cure line of thinking", but then again how do you explain all the vaccines and cures to what we DO have. Why isn't there still a search for Polio solutions? Why does the word antidote float around in so many texts?

I think the shams are on both sides, because it's about good/bad people, not medicine.


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree BWS there are shams on both sides, and you have been at this forum way longer than I, but I have also seen some postings from people who seem to just join to promote their "cure" product.  

Anyways, mom just wants to know about 6-mp so perhaps we should just talk about that here and if we want to get on about the medical establishment and our love/hate for it, we could always make another thread.


----------



## mommy1st (Aug 27, 2008)

Okay back to the beginning. I at one time many years ago have taken 6-mp and Pentasa with no side effects.  Unfortunately for me they did not help and my meds were then changed.  The only med I ever had any kind of side effect from besides Prednisone was Remicade, I'm allergic to it.  But with your sons Crohns being as severe as it is he has to take the meds to get him under control.  No one likes taking meds but sometimes we have to do it. Good Luck I wish your son well and you a little stress relief through the forum.


----------



## D Bergy (Aug 28, 2008)

The Polio vaccine may very well be fraudulent as well.  I am not sure about this as I have not dug into it deep enough, but countries that did not use the vaccine had about the same drop in the diseae as ones that did vaccinate.

The people making this claim say that the disease had run its course and hygeine practices had more to do with it's demise than anything else.

I m just putting it out there without any evidence one way or another.  Just the other line of thinking on it.

D Bergy


----------



## Gianni (Oct 23, 2012)

> The Polio vaccine may very well be fraudulent as well. I am not sure about this as I have not dug into it deep enough, but countries that did not use the vaccine had about the same drop in the diseae as ones that did vaccinate.


Many people think the Polio Vaccine is fraudulent because many people think Polio isn't caused by a virus. 

Polio always spiked in the summertime so originally people actually thought ice cream caused polio and there were riots and campaigns against ice cream (seriously). Scientists came to the conclusion that the polio virus MUST become more agressive in a hot and humid climate. 

Polio however has the same symptoms of lead poisoning. (do a cross reference search on the two). 

Lead based pesticides were widely used on fruits from the 1920's to the 1950's and in the issued patent these chemical companies filed, it claims the bugs will suffer from paralysis and won't be able to breathe and will die. 

So while ice cream sales went up during the summer, so did fruit sales. Many people do believe that it was lead poisoning and not a virus that caused "polio". 

interestingly enough right as the vaccine was being used nation wide, these pesticides were banned. 

Not sure If i believe in this, I just found it interesting to read on. 

(ya i brought back a 4 year old thread)


----------

